
France had Covid-19 on November 16, hospital says after analysis of chest scans - Leary
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3083599/france-had-covid-19-november-hospital-says-after-analysis-chest
======
kolinko
They reviewed chest scans from November 1st, and came up with a first case on
November 16th.

It begs a question - was the methodology good? Perhaps their method of review
was flawed? False positives would explain the low consistent number of cases
they found since November.

I think for this kinds of studies they should also do a blind analysis of a
pre-covid month or two. Perhaps it would turn out Covid would be found in this
data as well.

~~~
weddpros
A case from Dec 27 in Paris was confirmed after samples were re-tested when we
knew about the virus...

------
dempseye
Does this call into question whether the virus arose in China? The last bit of
news I saw from there said they had their first case on November 17.

